# VPN’s



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wonder how many of you use a VPN? What VPN do you use? There are so many out there and some provide different services but essentially they are all the same.
The one I use has servers all over the world, has several protocols and supports all my devices. Plus they keep no logs (or so they say)
I use it because it makes it more secure by encrypting data sent like passwords etc. It also helps from getting a virus or malware. 

Some threads mention VOIP, not real familiar with VOIP and not sure I have a real need for it.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

VOIP is products like Magic Jack. I have one in AC and calling the US is like calling next door, super clear, but we also have cable internet.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I use HMA=HideMyAss VPN. It costs me about $70/year and has similar capabilities to the one that you are using. I have found it useful especially when travelling and accessing my banking sites. So that I appear to be in the country that I normally access from. Also, some sites in the US will not allow external access (some court records, government agencies, job searches, etc.). I just click on a server in the US and bingo I am surfing "from the US". 

I also use the MagicJack VOIP (voice over IP) phone. I have the MagicJack Plus (plugs into a USB-Power adapter, has an RJ11 and RJ45 jack). The RJ11 goes into a POTS (Plain old Telephone System) phone and the RJ45 jack plugs into my wireless router. This way you do not need a computer to run the phone (the previous MagicJack device worked off of a USB port on your computer). It also has an Application that can be run on your smart phones (Android and Apple). I have a second MagicJack # loaded on my Samsung Galaxy S2 and use it when I have Wifi. It is great for making calls to the states (free long distance to US and Canada) and you can select what Area Code that you desire so friends/family can call you "locally". It also has voice mail that will be emailed to you if the device is not on when someone calls. I have it associated with all of my credit cards and banking accounts.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I use Witopia as my VPN. ( Virtual Privet Network) There are lots out there and little to differentiate between them. 

The advantages if a VPN are:

All communication between your device and the web is encrypted, right from the PC itself until it actually goes out on the web from the VPN server. This means no one can sniff your password out of the either when using a public Wi-Fi for example.

It hides all communications from your ISP and or network administrator. That way if you are using the work network for example to do personal business the network administrator cannot see what sites you are looking at. It also gets around filters since the network only sees that you are connected to the VPN server.

Finally a VPN lets the web see you as being in whatever country the VPN server is located in. That way Google News gives you the news and language of the server country not the one where you are physically located in. It also makes you look like you are for example in the USA so you can use a service like NetFlix.

Disadvantages are cost, speed and possible blacklists. Expect to pay between $50 and $100 a year. Expect some slowdown in network speeds for the overhead of the VPN connection. Also since these are by their nature anonymous servers some sites (google search sometimes) will block your access because of the actions of others from the site. When that happens just switch to a different server and you are usually OK. The VPN provider will often switch the IP address of his server to avoid blacklists.

Make sure you set it up correctly, look in the setup instructions for how to avoid DNS leaks ( where the network administrator can see what sites you visited by what sites you looked up the domain name for) and ensure that all traffic is routed through the VPN. Also I always set mine for automatic connection on start up. Before transmitting any sensitive data, check that you are still connected. The VPN can sometimes drop out and you don’t know it unless you check

Look for lots of servers in many countries, especially your home country. Look at the ease of setup and how automated the process is. Look at the number of allowed connections, especially if you will be sharing wioth family or have more than one device. Finially rewad some on line reviews and look for comments about ease of setup and support.



VoIP is a totally different animal to a VPN. It stands for Voice over Internet Protocol. Anytime you talk over the internet you are using VoIP. Magic Jack has been mentioned. Skype is another VoIP. Viber and some of the other chat applications also offer VoIP.

Advantage is free or low cost calling. Usually free from computer to computer with costs to call landlines and cell phones in North America about $ 0.02 per minute. Other countries have various pricing ans often cell phones are more expensive to call. Skype and others also offer video calls from computer to computer.

Disadvantage is sometimes poor quality calls, dropped calls and service outages.

Hope this helps


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Help please from those that know about this stuff!

Here is free VPN software that PC Mag rated as excellent.

I can't figure out how it works so this might be different than what the thread is discussing.

Doesn't seem as user friendly as the paid services, if it does the same thing that is.

I'm in the US, and watching ITV (in the UK) online videos is how I would test it, can't now due to the non-UK IP.

Shrew Soft VPN Review & Rating | PCMag.com

Thanks in advance to all who reply!


----------



## jamesbrown5374 (Aug 1, 2012)

I use IPVanish because they are the only tier1 VPN network which means they are best at delivering streaming videos such Netflix.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jamesbrown5374 said:


> I use IPVanish because they are the only tier1 VPN network which means they are best at delivering streaming videos such Netflix.


:couch2:I personally don't do streaming videos, the main reason is the speed of the net here is slow when connecting outside of the country. I hate even watching a Youtube video start stop start stop just frustrates me. I get a solid 8-10Mbps within the country but it drops a bit when I go outside PI. 
My concern is hackers and for banking accounts and being able to be in the US if I need to be.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> :couch2:I personally don't do streaming videos, the main reason is the speed of the net here is slow when connecting outside of the country. I hate even watching a Youtube video start stop start stop just frustrates me. I get a solid 8-10Mbps within the country but it drops a bit when I go outside PI.
> My concern is hackers and for banking accounts and being able to be in the US if I need to be.


Tell ya what I do for the You-tube videos. I use Firefox and a You-tube extension that is available. The extension works well so no issues with it.
Once downloaded I run a anti-virus and Malwarebytes security check on the video and then use. That way it is also in my PC and or flash disk for later use if wanted..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet thank I use FF as well I'll check out the add on


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Jet thank I use FF as well I'll check out the add on


You're very welcome. Hope it will work well for you also..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> ....
> I'm in the US, and watching ITV (in the UK) online videos is how I would test it, can't now due to the non-UK IP.
> 
> Shrew Soft VPN Review & Rating | PCMag.com
> ...


to test it use a site like this one

What Is My IP Address? IP Address Tools and More


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a VoIP when I moved to the Philippines. They will and did arranged disconnect of my land line (no cost to me) in the USA and arranged that the phone number be used on my VoIP. This has proven invaluable when making a business call since they recognize my number. For internet in the past I have use proxy servers but they became unreliable because some internet browsers plug-ins report my computer IP address. 
I am interested in VLN. I have checked HMA website instructions. The router I am using will configure VLN which is an alternative to using software on my computer. Will I need to use any other software on my computer if using my router for VLN? Will the actual IP address of my computer be assigned by HMA? I do realize that if I use a site like http://whatismyipaddress.com/ it will report a different IP but I am concern about the IP address my browser plugin reports.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have just reconfigured my Linksys router for the HMA VPN (L2TP Protocol). I am using the Manila Server as my VPN Server. My router is now using a Manila IP from the Manila Server. I am using Mac OSX 10.6.8, and on Chrome and Firefox they both show the same address as my router when I use the link in your post. You do not have to use any other software on your Computer. I however will use it when connecting to certain location dependent internet sights (i.e. Hulu, etc, which require a US IP address).

If your browser is reporting your client IP address (on your PC), it should be a non-routable address (192.168.1.x). The 192.168.1.x address is a local IP address that is not advertised past your router.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

VPN's do not have to be router based. My wintopa account allows me to connect two devices, that can include my smartphone running Android.

That way I have no worries about the ISP or local network logging my information and passwords to my bank account.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Manitoba is correct. HMA does not have to be on the router. However, I am using it so that most of my devices in my household (5 or 6) have some protection. The computer that I use to online bank with has the HMA Client (set to a VPN Server in the States) on it too for additional protection. This way I can have more than the allotted two devices utilizing my subscription.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jon1 said:


> I have just reconfigured my Linksys router for the HMA VPN (L2TP Protocol). I am using the Manila Server as my VPN Server. My router is now using a Manila IP from the Manila Server. I am using Mac OSX 10.6.8, and on Chrome and Firefox they both show the same address as my router when I use the link in your post. You do not have to use any other software on your Computer. I however will use it when connecting to certain location dependent internet sights (i.e. Hulu, etc, which require a US IP address).
> 
> If your browser is reporting your client IP address (on your PC), it should be a non-routable address (192.168.1.x). The 192.168.1.x address is a local IP address that is not advertised past your router.


Very good points! It was a very very long time ago I used a proxy server and had no router at the time. I configured my computer. I also agree with your reply to Manitoba. I also chose to use router base VPN because I have numerous devices. Is the HMA client on your computer necessary? Why?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> Very good points! It was a very very long time ago I used a proxy server and had no router at the time. I configured my computer. I also agree with your reply to Manitoba. I also chose to use router base VPN because I have numerous devices. Is the HMA client on your computer necessary? Why?


It is not necessary for your computer. I chose to set my network up this way as I am the only one accessing location restricted sites (mostly in the US). So the one computer can change on the fly. Everyone else in the household is not needing location services for their devices to be accurate..


----------

